#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

## Processor

Dear Friends,

Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## mhenna

thanks

----------


## asif

Thank you very much for great post! but please let me know how to log in?

----------


## sudharshanan

thanks

----------


## sacc001

Ok thanks

----------


## handosa

thanks

----------


## ARVIND

thanks

----------


## ARVIND

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download). 
> 
> I need API-2350. Don't forget to share it, if you have this code.



thanks

----------


## RAJUCHO

Thanks

----------


## cts

thanks

----------


## syamantakdhar

Thanks buddy

----------


## ibro

thans

----------


## laminars

thanks

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## rishnank

thanks

----------


## linus

Thanks

----------


## azeezy

????

----------


## soes

thank u

nice post

----------


## R_RAZI

thanks

----------


## zark

Thanks

----------


## hellokrishna20

thanku

----------


## nomanfahmi

Thanks

----------


## armin35

thanks

----------


## mskhadke

thanks

----------


## sonwalYogesh

Thanks

----------


## sme

It is need User name and pass  :Frown: 

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## nicetw

Thanks

----------


## anaamikaa

i thank u

----------


## Kamel

thanks

----------


## msaad2

Thanks processor, good work once again. I would share that API standard if I had it, beleive me my friend.

----------


## ndasone

thanks

----------


## zefilo

thanks

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks

----------


## oinostro

thanks for sharing!!!!

----------


## mahesh009

good one

----------


## agus

thanks

----------


## udunk

Thanks

----------


## tmoeen

Thanks

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## kevin

thank

----------


## thaihy

thanks

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you

----------


## technocrat

Thanks in adv.

----------


## technocrat

tnaks one again

----------


## amshah

Thanks in advance

----------


## OMID1351

thank for sharing

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## dsp151

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).



ghrhhhhhhr

----------


## amitgoyal1972

let me have a look

----------


## ask

thanks a million

----------


## arlum

thank you my friend

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## emanc

Thanks

----------


## heman_t

rrggf gtfgf gd gf dfefdf ddefe df sdf

----------


## rezarm

thanks

----------


## goodman

Thanks for sharing. :Smile:

----------


## co_kdr

thanks

----------


## vsnlbom

thanx very much

----------


## Akhtar77

thanks

----------


## kon

thank s

----------


## wabouthebest

thanks

----------


## Belka

thanks

----------


## muslimonline7

thanks

----------


## TECA

thanx

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## harnil99

thanks

----------


## corn_dog

thanks

----------


## siva_hps

thanks

----------


## engrfaisal

thanks

----------


## nhan

Thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## djgoran

thanks

----------


## sonbokook

thank you

----------


## daffodils

Thanks

----------


## a_saki

thanks

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thankyou

----------


## Tof

Thanks

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## stuntman

Thx.

----------


## mhrizadi

thanks

----------


## andy70

Thanks

----------


## ait

Thank you very much

----------


## gmailuser

thanks man

----------


## rivgnesh

hai i need iec61508

----------


## Mohammad70

Thank you

----------


## sslipknott

Thanx

----------


## DJAMELKHERROUBI

thanks

----------


## ricky_fn

tahnk toouuu..

----------


## sa12345

Thanks

----------


## mamooli

Good work

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## hider

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).



Thank you very much for sharing!

----------


## aisnop

Thank you

----------


## jonny6001

Thanks

----------


## bhartendu

what's inside?????

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## Muthuraman

thank u

----------


## bryandown

Thanks !

----------


## sameer_rect

merci

----------


## raju_chemical

thanks

----------


## ayya

thanks

----------


## suchart

ok thank

----------


## nwingwon

thank you

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## baotuyet

thanks very much!

----------


## soheil_eng2005

:EEK!: 



> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).

----------


## bapug98

thanks

----------


## lecourteline

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> [HIDE]http://igs.nigc.ir/igs/BANK-MATN/QUICK.asp[/HIDE]
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).



Thank you very much!

----------


## sphere2004

thanks

----------


## vrajesh02

thanks

----------


## victor

thank you

----------


## scipion

thanks a lot

----------


## get...jung

thank you so much

----------


## sushrut

hiee

----------


## asimumer

thanks

----------


## douk

thanks

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## polaris44

thank you

----------


## ayya

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> [HIDE]http://igs.nigc.ir/igs/BANK-MATN/QUICK.asp[/HIDE]
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).



thanks

----------


## fernandovz

Thanks

----------


## salah

thank you

----------


## nathanielsamson

thanks a lot

----------


## maxim

thanks

----------


## namasral

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> [HIDE]http://igs.nigc.ir/igs/BANK-MATN/QUICK.asp[/HIDE]
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).



need detail

----------


## namasral

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> [HIDE]http://igs.nigc.ir/igs/BANK-MATN/QUICK.asp[/HIDE]
> 
> Unfortunately few categories need login, however there are numerous categories where login is not required. We should be 'thankful' to the referred site for whatever is available (even if all is not available to download).



thnaks very much
namasral@yahoo.com

----------


## sri2cool4u

hi I wanted to get to the file

----------


## aria

Good info

----------


## noke2519

thanks

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi Frnd,



Certain standards are not available, and it says in other language. Any options for opening that. It would be better in englishSee More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## joe3112

thanks

----------


## rajeshbagaria

thanks

----------


## edson.ortega

I will be really pleasured with this informaion, thank you

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You very much

----------


## lumo

thankx

----------


## smahesh070

thanks

----------


## ergovan

reply

----------


## sabhay2

thanks you

----------


## jhulcel

nice one

----------


## rawngsula

thanx

----------


## mikeperna

thank you

----------


## SIM2

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## Abdulchem

thanks

----------


## sathyanav

thanks

----------


## senthil007

Thank u

----------


## senthil007

Thank you very much for great post

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thx.

----------


## akwarius69

Thanks

----------


## manojsinh

thanks

----------


## kp2008

Thk...

----------


## aether

Thanks

----------


## sathish_che

thank u

----------


## rikinpatel6

Thank you

----------


## kwteh3

thanks.

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## nachousm

Gracias

----------


## anjaneyulum

thanks

----------


## Devkumar

Thanks......But can you provide ID?

----------


## suchart

thanks

----------


## andy70

Thank you

----------


## McClaud

thanks

----------


## raja fawad

is there any standard or practice available for process plant commissioning?

----------


## Sri

thanks

----------


## naren4484u

Thank You

----------


## shaoyong

It's very good,

----------


## aterao

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have tried a few, unfortunately log-in with password is required. And interestingly no link for new registration. Bro, PROCESSOR please share the login IDs and give an opportunity to thank you wholeheartedly.

----------


## harishkumargoel

Wonderful link, Thanks

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## sutrisno109

Thank

----------


## Ferdi

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Let me share the folloing site giving links to various Standards and Practices.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Link is not working

----------


## aseptman

This link has expired 
please upload agian, 
thank you

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

The link is expired  & hence  kindly upload the link once again

----------


## Tiberius

link expired

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing this valuable information

----------


## tinku

Appreciated

----------


## rashed038

link is dead man.................can anyone give such a link of standards and practice

----------


## aragorn

link expired

----------


## aseptman

pl upload again the link is expired

----------


## prabhu0487

please upload again

See More: One Window for STANDARDS / PRACTICES

----------


## prabhu0487

Any one take action please .............. God bless u

----------


## prabhu0487

Moderators make this thread alive please

----------


## bsm1581

anybody can reload it

----------


## mahiik

Hi, 

Can any one plese upload QP engineering standards Process Department in particular i am in immediate need of these

Thanks in Advance

----------

